# cd burner choice



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 16, 2005)

Which cd burner woudl you guys go with.....I am wanting all the possible speed i can get without giving up quality.......  Tell me which you think:

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=27-131-236&DEPA=1

OR

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=27-151-055&depa=1

I have stayed pretty well with sony because I trust them.....and personally I think they are a good name brand, but I am open to suggestion


----------



## tomb08uk (Feb 16, 2005)

NEC is a good make


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 16, 2005)

*better*

You think it is better than sony?


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 16, 2005)

go with NEC 3500 i think


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hahha...*

Well i like NEC better . Sony and Samsung is a good make as well. However when it comes to reviews and the capabilities, the NEC 3520 (NOT 3500) is superior. It can read scratched disks much better and has an excellent burning reputation for the mst part. Go with the NEC 3520 

JAN


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 16, 2005)

*thanks*

I think I will go with that just from what you tell me......I am dealing with alot of semi-scratched disks


----------



## Switch (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree also, the NEC 3500 series is the best.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 16, 2005)

*?*

Just out of pure curiosity which one is better.....A NEC dvd burner or a plextor?


----------



## Switch (Feb 17, 2005)

I would stick with the NEC.


----------



## fultz (Feb 17, 2005)

NEC all the way but im not sure for the DVD Burner, I never used one.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nec*

Anybody know what kinds of discs work best with NEC Products?  Memorex, song and so on?


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 17, 2005)

NEC i would get and if your dvd rw is +- it doesnt matter what dvd media you get for it but dvd- are widely used


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 17, 2005)

*so*

whatever dvd burner you get will tell you which you have to use?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 17, 2005)

In this case (and explicitly this case), the Sony is the superior drive. Compare it to the Plextor 712/716 or the NEC3520 (not so much the 3500) or the Pioneer 108/109 and the case is reversed and id reccomend those drives hands down.



> You think it is better than sony?


With the exception of the DRU710, Sony burners have been crap for a very long time. Not neccesarily crap for lifespan but crap for performance and features 



> the NEC 3520 (NOT 3500) is superior


Yes indeedy. Featurs the NEC D6364 core logic chip (same as per the Plexy 716 I believe) ...one hell of a sweet chip 



> I agree also, the NEC 3500 series is the best.


The 3500 runs off the older NEC D63635GM and NEC C333500 -- the same chipset as per the Pioneer 108 and the ASUS 1604P. (solid core chip but it is last generation tech)



> Just out of pure curiosity which one is better.....A NEC dvd burner or a plextor?


Technically speaking the Plextor. Economically speaking the NEC. Reality kicking in (considering that 99% of people dont know how to properly use the extra features the Plexy gives and 50% of the 1% that think they know, dont know) ... the NEC is prolly the better deal 



> Anybody know what kinds of discs work best with NEC Products? Memorex, song and so on?


A flash course in optical media .... 
1. Memorex doesnt *make* media. Neither does Sony, Verbatim, Maxell etc and most of the companies you think make media
2. The said companies *label* media .. which means they buy media from some other company, stamps their logo on it and sells it
3. Companies like Taio Yuden, Ritek, Moser Baer, Mitsubishi (all good quality) and CMC, Ricoh, Prodisc, KingDisc (all bad quality) make media
4. You think media from one make is the same as the next? Forget it. With CD technology error rates are measured as C1/C2 (C1s are hardware corrected so not so bad, C2s are the bad ones) and with DVDs, its measured as P0/P1 (same relation). The number of C2/P1 errors you encounter are dependent on three things: [1] How fast you burn, the faster you burn the less reliable the disc (i.e., anywhere from unnoticeable distortion to outright audio-video dysynchronization) [2] The quality of the burner (not-so-solid drives cant cope with poorer quality media and/or dont know how to burn to save themselves) and [3] The quality of the media involved.


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 17, 2005)

just get a dvd rw+- and if you get it it can burn any media which is +- but best use dvd-media


----------



## Praetor (Feb 17, 2005)

> just get a dvd rw+- and if you get it it can burn any media which is +- but best use dvd-media


Yes but not all DVD±RW drives are made equal


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 18, 2005)

*?*

So assuming that I would burn at the slowest rate possible and I am going with the NEC 3520.......which labeler disc woudl you go for?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 18, 2005)

> which labeler disc woudl you go for?


I dont buy by label as the label may not use the same media (i.e., two discs labeled Maxell, one may be made by Ritek and the other by CMC) ... burning slow is usually a good idea regardless


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 18, 2005)

*ok*

so if you don't buy according to label than what is it that you exactly look for......Just so I know what to look for?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 18, 2005)

i buy by make. See my above post for good makes.


----------

